# Wizzers



## BFGforme (Sep 8, 2021)

I came across bunch of wizzer stuff, schwinn and wizzer and don't know a lot about it and if anyone has any interest in talking about it to help me figure out what it is and help me figure out what to do with it what be greatly appreciated, accept  @Freqman1  be interested in talking about this stuff! Trying to figure out what it might be worth and if any collector's of this stuff!


----------



## geosbike (Sep 8, 2021)

pics


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 8, 2021)

geosbike said:


> pics



Pm


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Love you too brother!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 11, 2021)

there are wizzers and then there are whizzers


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> there are wizzers and then there are whizzersView attachment 1476507
> 
> View attachment 1476508



Been there--Manneken Pis--Brussels Belgium!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 12, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> there are wizzers and then there are whizzersView attachment 1476507
> 
> View attachment 1476508



Won't let me edit it....


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 1, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> there are wizzers and then there are whizzers
> View attachment 1476508



I want!


----------

